# Firma UT*** AG in Liechtenstein



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

Kennt jemand die Firma "Ut*** AG" in Liechtenstein? Die betreiben ein Datingportal in der Schweiz und sind in Besitz einiger einprägsamer sms-shortcodes in der Schweiz. Ich wunderte mich, weil solche shortcodes normalerweise in Besitz einer anderen Firma sind. Und siehe da: Tatsächlich ist der Firmensitz in " Am Bühel 1, Mauren, Liechtenstein".
Wusste ich's doch 

die Firma sucht Personal:


			
				uti** schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Aufgabe: Sie animieren zusammen mit Ihren Kollegen unsere Deutschen und serbokroatischem Chat-Systeme, unser Call Center arbeitet 24 Stunden am Tag und 365 Tage im Jahr - soweit möglich steht es Ihnen frei Ihre Wunschzeiten zu arbeiten. Studenten der Deutschen Sprache sind Willkommen.



Die Firma wurde hier im Forum schon erwähnt, 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=79988
na wo steht's denn...

na ja, dann eben hier:
http://www.com2b.ch/vergleich/shortids.php

KOmmt mal auf die Beobachtungsliste


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

da stand's
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=79988#79988


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2005)

Soso:


			
				Werbung schrieb:
			
		

> Lerne jetzt heisse Boys kennen!
> Sende eine SMS mit dem Wort BOY an die Nummer 9*9*.
> Hotline: 0848 999 *** oder [email protected]***.ch
> Beenden: Sende eine SMS mit Text STOP BOY an Nummer 9*9*, Kosten: CHF 1.- pro empf. SMS





			
				Werbung schrieb:
			
		

> Heisse und tabulose Girls möchten Männer für geile Treffs kennenlernen. Sende jetzt eine SMS mit dem Wort DATE an die Nummer 9*9*. Ab 18 Jahren. Fr. 1.90/SMS





			
				Werbung schrieb:
			
		

> "Schluss mit der Einsamkeit. Sende eine SMS mit dem Wort CHAT an die Nummer 9*9*...CHF 1,90 pro empf. SMS


Heisst das im Ernst, dass mir pro sms aus dem Belgrader callcenter 1,90 Franken berechnet werden???

Naja, offenbar gibt's den service aber schon länger und von Beschwerden weiß ich nichts, also kommt der ganze Haufen mal ins Archiv, bis jemand vielleicht über udion oder utibo stolpert. Gegen eine kurze Darstellung der Firmenaktivitäten "bahr jeder Wertung" werden "die Liechtensteiner" oder ihre Anwälte ja wohl nichts haben


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2005)

*Firmenkomplex*

In Mauren scheinen sich definitiv mehrere Firmenkonstrukte mehrere Business-Nummern zu teilen, schliesslich gehört die Hotlines der SMS-Kurznummern einer anderen Firma als die Kurznummern selbst => Hände weg von 966, 666, 9696, 66666 und allen verwandten Kurznummern :evil: :fdevilt: 

Die Site mit den Kurznummern ist einfach Spitze! Wo sonst findet man eine solche Liste im Netz?! Weiterempfehlen ist angesagt!!! :schreiben:  :schreiben:


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2005)

Du meinst diese Liste?
http://www.com2b.ch/vergleich/shortids.php
ich weiss aber nicht, ob die aktuell ist - G*Oe* und seine Freunde spielen gerne Ringelpietz mit anfassen und fahren Karusell, oder - wenns ums Geld geht - passt ein anderes Bild besser: Wäschetrommel.
666 meinst du die NUmmer der intert* in Mauren?
Was issen das (am Rande) für eine Firma? Kennt die jemand?

http://site1.intertele.ch
(da steht globalbilling - also die g*.org ists wohl nicht und wenn man googlet, findet man z.B. eine Kundenmaske einer Firma aus den Niederlanden und komischerweise eine Seite von telequest Österreich. Dort stehen die Begriffe globallines & globalbilling in dieser Schreibweise. Das finde ich etwas verwirrend, v.a. verwirrt mich, dass
 ein Nummernanbieter (QN) und ein Nummernanbieter (GL) ein gemeinsames Projekt haben. Warum? Und eine der Firmen hat ein joint venture mit den "Liechtensteinern", auch die www.globalbill*.com gehört ja nach Liechtenstein.

Mir scheint, mir scheint, da gibt's vielleicht eine ganze Menge joint ventures, von denen man als Außenstehender höchstens den Hauch einer Ahnung haben kann... Vielleicht gibt's ja hier doch jemanden, der mir erklären kann, wieso der im Zusammenhang mit dem joint venture aus GL und DDD (LI) auftauchende Name M*B* plötzlich bei der letzten Eurowebtainment bei 12bill auf der Liste stand?

In der Hoffnung, keine liechtensteinerischen und sonstigen Firmen durch diese Fragen unnötig zu belasten grüsst
aka

s.a. hier


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2005)

Hast du wirklich noch Zweifel??? In den letzten Beiträgen steht alles Wichtige deutlich genug geschrieben!  :-?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2005)

PS: Die Liste mit den Kurznummern ist übrigens topaktuell, schau dir das Datum unten links an

Ich kann mich nur anschliessen: Diese Website verdient es bekannt gemacht zu werden, denn sie hilft nicht nur bei Problemen!  :schreiben:


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2005)

Zweifel? Woran? Zweifel daran, dass die *** xxx sind? Nullo 
Nur manchmal steht hier mehr zwischen als in den Zeilen... Damit sich keiner  unnötig emp_oehr_t...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=79988#79988
Ach ja übrigens... diese short-id-Liste ist natürlich auch eine Werbeliste... aber hier sind eher Leute anzutreffen, die damit anderes anfangen könnten...
JIPPIIIII!

P.S.: Mit der Servicenummer


> schliesslich gehört die Hotlines der SMS-Kurznummern einer anderen Firma als die Kurznummern selbst


 meinste damit das schweizerisch-serbische joint venticicic? Darüber gehts doch hier. Wenn auch nicht zwischen den Zeilen.

Kuck Dir zB mal das an grins. Da stand auch mal was anderes in der whois, weil sie vergessen hatten, neben dem Namen die e-mail zu ändern? Mag sein.


> Who is ***'s management team?
> ***'s management, comprising D*A*,(COO), T*C*, (CEO) and D*G* (CFO), have all more than 10 years' experience in providing Telecommunications and Information technology solutions.


Falls jemand serbisch spricht, hätte ich hierzu auch einen link zu einem Forumsmitglied aus Rio de Janeiro, der, RESPEKT!, fliessend serbisch postet, manchmal auch fliessend Englisch und ... wow!... auch fliessend deutsch ("Wir sind eine seriöse Firma blabla", Forum kassensturz Schweiz) (PN)


----------



## A John (22 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ein Nummernanbieter (QN) und ein Nummernanbieter (GL) ein gemeinsames Projekt haben. [....]
> Mir scheint, mir scheint, da gibt's vielleicht eine ganze Menge joint ventures, von denen man als Außenstehender höchstens den Hauch einer Ahnung haben kann...


Man gehe auf der Seite mal auf [Preise für Dienste & Module] und dort in den Bereich [Mehrwert-Erotik & Non-Erotik].
Ich habe ein recht gutes Gedächtnis und der Text auf dieser Seite kam mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor.
Und Richtig: Es gibt eine Firma: Die hatte mal (bis zu dessen Verhaftung) einen Anwalt als Geschäftsführer.
Man vergleiche: www.global-net***.**, dort im Bereich Content / Erotik.
Zuuuufälle gibt es Ts Ts... :holy:  :holy: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2005)

Wenn Du zu dem willst (BS), kanst du auch auf der shortcode-Liste auf 





> Handy Logos Klingeltoene (consiliere new media GmbH), Wetter (Deutschland)


 gehen. --> mms-m*.de
-->
 admin... bs


P.S.: einen neuen Experten dazu gibts hier ja, oder?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/index.php
tiefest gesunkenen blicks registriert


----------

